# Sticky  Attachment Fit-Up Guide



## aegt5000

I found this Tractor to Attachment fit up guide. It’s for tractors 
with model numbers beginning with 917 (AYP).

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 01 of 12


----------



## aegt5000

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 02 of 12


----------



## aegt5000

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 03 of 12


----------



## aegt5000

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 04 of 12


----------



## aegt5000

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 05 of 12


----------



## aegt5000

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 06 of 12


----------



## aegt5000

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 07 of 12


----------



## aegt5000

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 08 of 12


----------



## aegt5000

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 09 of 12


----------



## aegt5000

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 10 of 12


----------



## aegt5000

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 11 of 12


----------



## aegt5000

Tractor attachment Fit-Up guide Page 12 of 12


----------



## guest2

Aegt

Great info!!


----------



## Argee

Well done aegt5000...great information
:thumbsup:


----------



## jpdriver1

Thanks very much


----------

